# Indigo's Journal



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

well this Journals not going to be very interesting to other people its mostly so i can keep track of how things are going with him and his condition

he came from a pet shop that had him in a tank with a very powerful filter so when
i put him in his new 6 gallon tank he wasn't used being able to swim without a filter blowing him everywhere and he was a very weak swimmer but he soon picked up he was very happy to have a 6 gallon tank to him self

but sadly i didn't know anything about fish when i got him and i had him in with sharp decor and only changed the water every three weeks and that resulted in him getting fin rot i still feel bad about it it took me two months to treat him his tail looked very different by the end of it

november 25 2012 he got a white spot on his chin that he still has to this day

january 21 2013 he got 2 more spots on his head i posted thread about it and came to the conclusion its lymphocystis or cysts

this month he now has another small one on his head one on his back and one on his side these spot once on him will never leave him

anyway i'm going to use this journal to write about his condition
and also water changes and water tests and anything he does worth writing about


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

indigo today had 5 pellets like he does every day 

and i also did a water change like i do every 6 days, he had a tiny bit of damage on his anal fin but nothing major so i used stresscoat instead of tapself today and its all healed up now.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

also he swam into his cleaning tub very nicely today, hes a good little fishy


----------



## BlueJWebb (Sep 6, 2012)

*My betta has the same symptoms*



Indigo Betta said:


> well this Journals not going to be very interesting to other people its mostly so i can keep track of how things are going with him and his condition
> 
> he came from a pet shop that had him in a tank with a very powerful filter so when
> i put him in his new 6 gallon tank he wasn't used being able to swim without a filter blowing him everywhere and he was a very weak swimmer but he soon picked up he was very happy to have a 6 gallon tank to him self
> ...


I have a blue betta names Frank and what you're describing sounds exactly like what I am experiencing with my betta. I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with him and someone suggested it might be lymphocystis. 

Does what your betta has look anything like what my betta has (see attached pictures)? I'll be following your blog to get updates on Indigo's progress.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i forgot about this thread, i need to add he has something similar on his dorsal fin now, and he also had one on his eye but it grew out thankfully

its hard to tell from the picture whether your betta has the same but it does look similar, does he have any white on the tips of his fins? because Indigo has white on the tips of all his fins, how long has Frank had these spots?
Frank looks very similar to Indigo it makes me wonder if its something genetic but i really have no idea, 

i'm doing salt treatment at the moment but its having no effect,

this is a video of him you can see the spots on him http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWvNHfIVwQI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*a bad update*

indigo has out of nowhere got a new white spot on his tail with a weird stringy bit coming of it:sad:
its made his tail bulge inward slightly:sad: and i'm taking the salt out tomorrow because it will be in to long if i don't


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*slightly better update but not much*

the white stringy stuff is now gone its just a white spot on his tail now it looks like all the other spots now, maybe they all started of like that,

2 videos coming soon


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

it did look like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZXPweFWnBU


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the odd tail spot now appears to be gone but the tail still has a slight bulge inward and there's a small hole, this is first time i've ever known one of these spots to disappear so maybe it wasn't the same type as the others.

video of when it was a slight spot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zca3V6weXsw&feature=youtu.be

video of how it is now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EHFLyCeWA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the bulge is gone now and so is the hole, i've decided that spot he had on his tail was probably just slime coat, i don't think it was the same as the other spots.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Great! I hope you can figure out a cure for Indigo. But hey, he's just as good as any fish, if not better. You have a strong little fishy on your hands.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Great! I hope you can figure out a cure for Indigo. But hey, he's just as good as any fish, if not better. You have a strong little fishy on your hands.


thanks!:-D he is strong and does enjoy his life he doesn't even seem to notice the spots, i love him lots,

unfortunately i don't think there is any cure for it, i've looked all round the net many times and found nothing i didn't even find any bettas that seemed to have the same problem, 

i think any more treatment will do more harm than good as it would just stress him, i'm just hoping he can live a long life with these spots we're just have to see.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo died this morning SIP


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*S.i.p*

Indigo torn his fin and got fungus fin rot because he had a weak immune system i tried to save him but it was to much for him and he died

i'll miss him.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

You did everything that could be done.
He was very fortunate to have you find him and care for him all this time


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Indigo.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i miss my Indigo lots i wish i could have had him a lot longer, he was a very special pet❤

here's his Memorial thread
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=172713


----------

